# Rsync - Use specified NIC to go outside

## PietdeBoer

Hey guys,

Is it possible, without changing routing tables to make rsync connect to a specific server over a specific NIC?

The server default gateway is located on eth0, a backup line is configured on eth3.

I would like rsync to push all his traffic over eth3 to keep a low load on the primary connection.

----------

## gerdesj

I doubt it very much.  The role of routing is down to routing tables and not applications (except ping, which can do this because it is a diagnostic tool)

You need to add a routing entry.  As you state that it is to a specific destination then this is easy:

ip route add xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx via yyy.yyy.yyy.yyy dev eth3

xxx is the destination and yyy the gateway for eth3.

Pop it into /etc/conf.d/net for permanence.

Cheers

Jon

----------

